

Ask HN: What is the average salary for a front-end dev at a SF startup? - fandawg195

Assuming several years of experience at a startup with series c or d funding, what can one expect?
======
Bahamut
Depends how good you are and how good you are at negotiating. I've heard of
$120-130k being common for midlevel developers, although I was once offered
$120k for a senior frontend position at SF from a YC startup.

I would not settle less than $150k if I was going for a senior position.
Definitely not under $125k for a midlevel developer.

~~~
nphyte
while we're at it, what skills best describe said developer?

~~~
honest_joe
I would say an ability to develop a UI while following a shop's preferred
style guideline. I would say a mastery of CSS3+HTML is necessary, advanced JS
related to DOM manipulation is also welcome.

Familiarity with CSS preprocessors would be considered big +.

A taste for good design as well ?

